

The Oatmeal responds to "Tesla wasn't God and Thomas Edison wasn't the Devil" - nextstep
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftheoatmeal.com%2Fblog%2Ftesla_response&ei=t6K6T8L9M-jK6gHLsvjOCg&usg=AFQjCNE8NwAKninc_QyO7ODQKT_Kc35wyw&sig2=bAZ1skGxzhOvnPk8LkWBiw

======
skooter
Funny* how it's a goofy (but often hilarious) comic that is setting the record
straight and in a sense changing history.

Matthew, I applaud you for your brave voice and for standing up for animals!

*Pun intended, sorta.

